# How many wedges do you carry?



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

And why?
I have a strong P wedge, 52, 56, and 60 S wedge.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Pw 54 and 64, enough for all aventualities there


----------



## SLICE (Jun 19, 2006)

PW AW SW:thumbsup:


----------



## Rameek (Jun 10, 2006)

PW SW its not like i do either well


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

Just a PW and SW for me...although I wouldn't mind getting a lob wedge or something to really get the ball up for a short shot...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I carry a 48 degree PW and a 54 degree SW. I do have a 60 degree wedge, but I've just never developed a feel for the lob wedge. I'm better off opening the face on my SW.

I am considering a gap wedge. I seem to find myself in that middle area a lot lately where I'm uncomfortable holding back the PW and just as uncomfortable trying to nuke a SW.


----------



## reins (May 30, 2006)

I never concidered my PW a W but by deff. I guess it is. I'm at 4. PW, 50, 55, 60.

I carry this many because I'd rather take a full swing at 90 yards with a 55 then try and do a half with a PW. Not completely accurate as far as distances go but that is my reasoning.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

reins said:


> I never concidered my PW a W but by deff. I guess it is. I'm at 4. PW, 50, 55, 60.
> 
> I carry this many because I'd rather take a full swing at 90 yards with a 55 then try and do a half with a PW. Not completely accurate as far as distances go but that is my reasoning.


I dont know if you have ever read a book by Dave Pelz? Basically he said take 4 wedges as you have, learn 3 swings that you can replicate, 7 oclock, 9 oclock and 10:30.

Basically if you hit enough practise shots with all 4 of your wedges at the different times of the clock you should be able to get 12 different regular distances for your wedges. Takes some of the doubt out of the swing you are about to make.


----------



## fuzzyjr (Apr 25, 2006)

i use 52* Gap and 58* Ulitility Wedge mix of Lob and Sand Wedge


----------



## milner_7 (Jun 12, 2006)

I carry a PW 54* and a 60*. I am pretty verstile with my PW depending on the situation. I love my lob wedge when I need to carry a steep incline and the SW is great for 100 yard out and the odd chip


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

To be honest, the lob wedge I carry has cost me more shots than it has ever saved me.


----------



## reins (May 30, 2006)

I'm in love with my lob wedge, saved me on shots I couldn't make before.


----------



## golffan0427 (Jul 13, 2006)

I carry a pitch, gap, and sand.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I just bought a gap wedge and sand wedge to match my irons. I like my Callaway SW so much that it might never leave my set, but I think the gap wedge will get a lot of work pretty quickly.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> To be honest, the lob wedge I carry has cost me more shots than it has ever saved me.


It takes a huge time commitment for your lob wedge to pay off. Nobody feels comfortable taking a half-swing from 20 yards at first, but that comes with practice. Most people (myself included ) don't know when to use the lob wedge and when not to. They're either too cautios, playing a bump-and-run to 10 feet when they could've flopped it to 3 feet; Or, they're too aggresive, playing a high-risk shot when a bump-and-run would get you just as close without the unneccesary risk.


----------



## flomarilius (Jun 20, 2006)

Pw Sw Lw...

47* Pw 53* Sw 60*lw


----------



## Aaron (Jul 17, 2006)

I used to carry 4, but recently upgraded my clubs from Ping ISI to Titleist 735 CM and there was no sw supplied. But its no great loss I never really used it anyway, besided I have 54, 60 vockey spin milled face wedges now and there unbelivable. They cover everything from 110 in and my pw can cover the rest. Will have to find another club to fit in the bag now, the wife will be happy HAHA.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Aaron said:


> I used to carry 4, but recently upgraded my clubs from Ping ISI to Titleist 735 CM and there was no sw supplied. But its no great loss I never really used it anyway, besided I have 54, 60 vockey spin milled face wedges now and there unbelivable. They cover everything from 110 in and my pw can cover the rest. Will have to find another club to fit in the bag now, the wife will be happy HAHA.



How do you find the 735s? I wanted to look at them whilst shopping for the mizunos.


----------



## RickK (Jul 18, 2006)

I have 4 wedges in my set but all 4 of them are not necessarily in my bag. It really depends upon the course I am playing. I sometimes drop the lob wedge or the gap wedge in favor of carrying my 13* fairway wood.


----------



## BirdieMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Pw, 52 Gw, 56sw, 60 Lw


----------



## scaramanga (Dec 7, 2006)

I carry a PW, SW and Lob wedge although tend to use the LW from greenside bunkers more than the SW.


----------



## PowerPenguin (Dec 5, 2006)

PW, 52/56/60 setup for me, so I voted 4.

Dave


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

PW, GW, SW. I have a 60° LW in my garage.... and it's staying there.  The LW just about guarantees that I'll make at least one stroke worse every time I take it out of the bag than I will if I leave it at home. 


If I put myself in a situation where 3 wedges aren't enough, then I take my licks like a man.... cry, curse, and kick my bag.  :laugh:


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Three wedges in my bag
PW @ 48*
GW @ 52*
SW @ 56*

I have been debating on adding a 60*. However I will have to take one club out of my bag if I do that. The only club I could really get along without might be my 4 iron. I could choke down on my Mid Rescue 22* instead of hitting a 4 iron.

I get along fine with what I have now, but there are times I wish I had a 60*


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> The LW just about guarantees that I'll make at least one stroke worse every time I take it out of the bag than I will if I leave it at home.


We must be related. Regardless how much I practiced with it, I just never developed a feel for hitting the lob wedge. I've given up on it. Crazy though it might sound, I'm actually better opening the face of my sand wedge and hitting cut shots and flop shots ala Phil Mickelson.

In my current set of Callaway irons, I have the PW, AW and SW. The AW is something I just need to work with, but with 10 degrees difference between the PW and the SW, it shouldn't be a problem to find the distance I can hit it. Time will tell...


----------



## .x.Bethan.x. (Nov 21, 2006)

I take a SW and a PW with me


----------

